

Nokia employee working on MeeGo: "Commited to Linux" - Tsiolkovsky
http://blog.mardy.it/2011/02/committed-to-linux.html

======
zipdog
One of the major reasons that Nokia lost to the iPhone is that Nokia never
respected their external developers. Its the apps that really give the iPhone
its staying power against Nokia phones.

Nokia (at least internally) acknowledge that mistake, but it seems like
they've learned nothing since they've essentially done it again. Which is a
huge shame because they have made some great products and MeeGo looked like
another one.

